# Call by Australian High Commision



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

I got a call from Australian High Commission. They asked multiple questions some of the responses I gave slightly incorrectly.

Call lasted 11min 12 seconds.

Answered correctly.
Name, DOB, visa application date (Is it the fees date?)

Partially correct
Join date.
Actual is 17 Sep 2014, I said 16 Sep 2014.

Designation is

Technical Consultant as per offer letter. This I have entered in the visa application.
Lead Consultant as per the bonafide letter (letter has a serial number and email address to verify authenticity).
I said Consultant Level C2 (The designation that shows up in my employee portal)

Is that OK?

Also the called was interested to know who manages the network for the product I support. It is IBM which not my company. My job code is 263111 (Computer System & Network Engineer). He asked again who fixes it when network goes down, the actual answer is IBM, Vodafone and others. I told the same. Did the caller expect to hear my company name?

So am I in a problem?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

congrats, something is going on in your case. 

yes visa application date is fees date.

have you told them about all three designations ?? or just one "consultant level C2" ???

it is hard to understand what caller might conclude from the conversation.


this may give some more insight http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/1056546-my-employment-interview-ahc.html


----------



## freak199 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi,

I too had similar call from the commission...

1)	I stored the name and phone number of the caller person

2)Do not panic...This is a regular call they make to all the random cases.
3) Talk to them as u r attending a mock/casual interview call
4) understand there question properly and reply to them...Try to use more technical words related to your industry...for ex. Mechanical / It/ Nursing etc...
5)The embassy contacted my Previous Employers ...dont know if all my previous employers were contacted...chances are alteast previous two to three employers may be contacted...to ask details like
Designation/ Roles & Responisbilities /IS it a team manager role/ Duration of employment/ character etc...




FW: Employment Verification [SEC=UNCLASSIFIED]

Attachme
> From: officer
> Sent: Friday, January 2, 2015 4:37 PM
> To: company email ID
> Subject: Employment Verification [SEC=UNCLASSIFIED]
>
>
>
> Dear Officer,
>
>
>
> I am hereby forwarding you the documents provided by our below client who
> claims that he has worked in your company. Please if you can verify from
> your records his below details:
>
>
>
> 1) His Reference Number: Employee no. : 10411
>
> 2)His period of employment: November 29, 2010 to Till Date
>
> 3)His designation: MANAGER-COMPUTER NETWORKS
>
> 4)His hours of work(full time/ part time): Full Time- Permanent Employee
>
> 5)His salary: November 2014 -Rs. 31337.00
>
> 6) His duties: Duties Mentioned in the Attachment is Valid
>
> 7)If he has worked for any other company before joining Duvvada Infosoft
> Private Limited: Yes ( IBM India Pvt Ltd- Designation:- Problem Manager )
>
> 8)if the signatory is authorized to sign the reference letters: Yes the signatory is authorized to Sign.


>
>
>
>
> Kind Regards,
>
> Name: checking officer
>
> Designation: Visa Officer
>
> Team name: Referrals Team
>
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
>
> OZ High Commission, New Delhi
>
>
> Email: [email protected]
>

people our business

Compliments and Complaints
Your compliments and complaints provide us with information to help improve the quality of our services. Please contact us using the online form available from our website: Provide feedback – Compliments, Complaints and Suggestions

Emails exceeding file size of 5mb
Please note that we are unable to accept emails with a total file size larger than 5mb. Under current arrangements, no notification will be generated for emails exceeding 5mb which are not successfully received.

Disclaimer
This e-mail message and any attached files may contain information that is copyright or confidential. It has been prepared for the private and confidential use of the intended recipient and may not be disclosed to anyone else. Any review, re-transmission, disclosure, dissemination or other use of, or taking of any action in reliance upon, this information by persons or entities other than the intended recipient is unauthorised. If you have received this e-mail in error, please notify us immediately [email protected] and delete this e-


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I believe you have provided reference letter from company.

Whether "if the signatory is authorized to sign the reference letters" will be applicable if you submit SD ?



freak199 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I too had similar call from the commission...
> 
> ...


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

sultan_azam said:


> congrats, something is going on in your case.
> 
> yes visa application date is fees date.
> 
> ...


At that moment I just told that Consultant level C2 (Something like I am a Solution Architect with this company and my designation is Consultant, Band C2).

Other designations are written in ACS report and Bonafide letter.

To be honest, it is hard to make a non IT person understand everything 100%. And I wonder why he mentioned a question like 
"Who takes care of network, your company or IBM" two times. Is it because my code is 263111 (Computer System & Network Engineer)?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

freak199 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I too had similar call from the commission...
> 
> ...


I could not remember the name. I am very poor with remembering names anyway.

I did explain my role fairly clearly and what my current project is about. I also mentioned the size of deal (which is in financial newspapers etc). I spoke the name of the product fully along with the abbreviation. I also said that if they want to know more then they can search the name of this product along with my name and they will get some more idea from the forums etc.

In few of my past companies, the designation was very simple.

System Engineer
Senior System Engineer
Senior Windows Engineer etc


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

hari_it_ram said:


> I believe you have provided reference letter from company.
> 
> Whether "if the signatory is authorized to sign the reference letters" will be applicable if you submit SD ?


Even I have submitted an SD.


----------



## Qarout (Feb 26, 2016)

Hey all.. 
I just want to make sure that I understood well this verification call for experience documents. 
I am still wating the invitation from NSW, I am a civil engineer btw, I signed my work experience reference letter from the deputy director of the project and I mentioned his mobile no. and his email as will. 

At The top of the letter I put the company details (phone , email..etc)..

My questions are..

1) when usually they are calling -which stage- ?
2) who they will call ? The person who signed the letter of the company's HR manager?

Thanks


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> Even I have submitted an SD.




I think they will raise this question only if you submit the reference letter in company letter. If it's a SD why would they ask whether he is eligible to sign, company can't restrict sigining anyone on third party letter like bond paper, unless it's related to company stationary, they shd be more worried abt whether he is worked with him or managed him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

hari_it_ram said:


> I think they will raise this question only if you submit the reference letter in company letter. If it's a SD why would they ask whether he is eligible to sign, company can't restrict sigining anyone on third party letter like bond paper, unless it's related to company stationary, they shd be more worried abt whether he is worked with him or managed him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My SD was submitted only to ACS. For DIBP, I submitted service certificates from older companies and the bonafide certificate for the current employer.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> My SD was submitted only to ACS. For DIBP, I submitted service certificates from older companies and the bonafide certificate for the current employer.




If you don't submit your SD how did you proved your ROR for DIBP ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

hari_it_ram said:


> If you don't submit your SD how did you proved your ROR for DIBP ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did not. ROR=Roles and Responsibilities?

I sent that only to ACS.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> I did not. ROR=Roles and Responsibilities?
> 
> 
> 
> I sent that only to ACS.




That's one of the main reason for your verification. I am not sure how DIBP never asked you for ROR yet. All the best. Hope you will get the grant soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Could be. But I don't remember people being asked for this.

Anyway DIPB took 132 days to ask for this one. The CO did ask me for my English skill assessment 47 days after lodging the file. I thought that they had gone through my documents and only this was missing.


----------



## kp123 (Dec 11, 2015)

Friends I have received invite but in a dilema for my experience for current company. 
Is it fine if we give one letter to ACS and other to DIBP? I have given signed letter to ACS on letter head for job duties, signed by my colleague. Now if I give same to DIBP , I fear HR may say its not signed by authorized . signatory. Will it be ok if I submit SD to DIBP.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

kp123 said:


> Friends I have received invite but in a dilema for my experience for current company.
> Is it fine if we give one letter to ACS and other to DIBP? I have given signed letter to ACS on letter head for job duties, signed by my colleague. Now if I give same to DIBP , I fear HR may say its not signed by authorized . signatory. Will it be ok if I submit SD to DIBP.


KP123, please ask this in a new thread. You will get more visibility.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

kp123 said:


> Friends I have received invite but in a dilema for my experience for current company.
> Is it fine if we give one letter to ACS and other to DIBP? I have given signed letter to ACS on letter head for job duties, signed by my colleague. Now if I give same to DIBP , I fear HR may say its not signed by authorized . signatory. Will it be ok if I submit SD to DIBP.



I don't think colleague can actually sign in company's letter head. HR may not only say it's not authorized, but also may take action against both if found its against the company rule. Better to apply after getting all the documents in place. Just my learning from this forum, nothing to bring you confidence down.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kp123 (Dec 11, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> kp123 said:
> 
> 
> > Friends I have received invite but in a dilema for my experience for current company.
> ...


Ya thats why Im worried. ACS gave me positive based on this letter. Now can I give SD in place of this letter to SD?
To dibp I mean ....


----------



## enygma (Feb 1, 2015)

kp123 said:


> Ya thats why Im worried. ACS gave me positive based on this letter. Now can I give SD in place of this letter to SD?
> To dibp I mean ....


I don't think that should be an issue, but I'll let some one who has been through this stage confirm this.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

kp123 said:


> Ya thats why Im worried. ACS gave me positive based on this letter. Now can I give SD in place of this letter to SD?
> To dibp I mean ....


Hope you have not played around with your Job Description which might not match even if you give a SD??

If possible get another letter issued by HR. If that is not possible you can proceed with the stat declaration by someone senior who can vouch for you (on a plain paper or stamp paper not the letter head). 
But you got to be aware that if DIBP does the verification with your HR and the HR denies the roles and responsibilities matching with what they have then you would get in trouble so make sure that they are aligned.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

vikaschandra said:


> Hope you have not played around with your Job Description which might not match even if you give a SD??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vikas,

How HR will know the ROR when the manager is signed on SD. In big companies HR does not know anything apart from basic details. All they will do is consult with the LM and get back to the DIBP or just say they are not sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ns0314 (May 6, 2016)

Subscribing

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Vikas,
> 
> How HR will know the ROR when the manager is signed on SD. In big companies HR does not know anything apart from basic details. All they will do is consult with the LM and get back to the DIBP or just say they are not sure.
> 
> ...


This is the catch my friend it is very much possible that DIBP will send the provided roles and responsibilities to HR and ask them to verify if it is correct or not.. you can visit different threads, posts by individuals whose HR were approached and were asked to verify the roles and responsibilities. This is where the tailored R&R which was used to get positive assessment and later used for visa application get in trouble. Applicants do not realise that the verification can go to HR as it is a SD but verification officials are very unpredictable with their approach


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Yes, this is really make sense, however, I really doubt HR can answer the ROR part  I never seen HR maintaining employees project and responbilites database. Hope everything goes well.



vikaschandra said:


> This is the catch my friend it is very much possible that DIBP will send the provided roles and responsibilities to HR and ask them to verify if it is correct or not.. you can visit different threads, posts by individuals whose HR were approached and were asked to verify the roles and responsibilities. This is where the tailored R&R which was used to get positive assessment and later used for visa application get in trouble. Applicants do not realise that the verification can go to HR as it is a SD but verification officials are very unpredictable with their approach


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Yes, this is really make sense, however, I really doubt HR can answer the ROR part  I never seen HR maintaining employees project and responbilites database. Hope everything goes well.


Well I would agree with you with the fact that the HR would consult or forward the email to the concerned line manager to have the Roles and Responsibilities verified but then again maybe the LM is not the same person who gave the SD which would mean the LM is HR at this point and may or may not agree with the R&R provided by some other senior colleague of the applicant.

as you know most of the HRs in the big companies do not want to provide the letters these days except for some service certificate due to which applicants are forced to take a different approach of getting a SD which they get it done as per their choice since it is from one of the known persons. It is always safer for both the applicant and the person who provides SD to put it on a plain paper than to use the company letter head.

have seen cases wherein a person was terminated because he got letter without consent of HR and the person (Senior) who issued the letter was also terminated because he issued the letter without letting HR know (the guy was from Infosys) and then on top of that HR denied to acknowledge anything to DIBP due to which the person received Letter of NJ.. thats it chapter closed..


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I really dont understand how someone signs on the company letter head without even thinkning about the consequence. As you said, someone in the forum told he and his manager fired because of company statutory misuse. Many does not even know even a plain paper works fine. 

My previous company manager signed on the bond paper and I was really lucky enough to get the ROR approval from my current LM and same as been forworded to HR to get it printed in company letter head and signed by two HR managers. I really hope every company follows the producre this easy. Infact they have special team to service these reference requests for current and ex employees. They are just too helpful.





vikaschandra said:


> Well I would agree with you with the fact that the HR would consult or forward the email to the concerned line manager to have the Roles and Responsibilities verified but then again maybe the LM is not the same person who gave the SD which would mean the LM is HR at this point and may or may not agree with the R&R provided by some other senior colleague of the applicant.
> 
> as you know most of the HRs in the big companies do not want to provide the letters these days except for some service certificate due to which applicants are forced to take a different approach of getting a SD which they get it done as per their choice since it is from one of the known persons. It is always safer for both the applicant and the person who provides SD to put it on a plain paper than to use the company letter head.
> 
> have seen cases wherein a person was terminated because he got letter without consent of HR and the person (Senior) who issued the letter was also terminated because he issued the letter without letting HR know (the guy was from Infosys) and then on top of that HR denied to acknowledge anything to DIBP due to which the person received Letter of NJ.. thats it chapter closed..


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> I really dont understand how someone signs on the company letter head without even thinkning about the consequence. As you said, someone in the forum told he and his manager fired because of company statutory misuse. Many does not even know even a plain paper works fine.
> 
> My previous company manager signed on the bond paper and I was really lucky enough to get the ROR approval from my current LM and same as been forworded to HR to get it printed in company letter head and signed by two HR managers. I really hope every company follows the producre this easy. Infact they have special team to service these reference requests for current and ex employees. They are just too helpful.


Agree with you this is the best approach get your LM approve it and have him/her talk to the HR to have it issued officially.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

It appears I did share my Roles & responsibility via a CV to DIBP.

=======================================
Oct 2014 – May 2016 (Ongoing)	Senior Technical Consultant
(End User Computing )
Employer4, Bangalore

*Solution Architect *designing solutions around SCCM 2012 
The position entailed merging sixteen SCCM 2007 sites covering Client offices in *118 countries* in a single infrastructure with three primary sites. The new infrastructure is designed to support 118,000 devices and is the basis for a *XYZ Million USD *deal for the next five years.

Duties / Responsibilities 
•	Merging isolated SCCM 2007 environments to a single unified *SCCM 2012* R2 infrastructure.
•	Migrating 2900 packages to SCCM 2012.
•	Integrated SCCM 2012 with Service now to automate application deployment.
•	Integrated SCCM 2012 with Flexera Licence Manager to audit and track licences.
•	Integrated SCCM 2012 with HP Asset Manager to audit and track devices.
•	Migrating users from Windows XP environment to Windows 7 based Standard Desktop Image.

Achievements
•	High-level and low-level designs were approved with very minor revision.
•	Migrated all *West European* users before 2015 holiday season as part of phase 1.
====================================================

I do remember mentioning the words written in bold in the call.

Does it sound OK?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

I got the grant 3 hours ago (4AM IST).

Will update signature soon


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> I got the grant 3 hours ago (4AM IST).
> 
> Will update signature soon




Excellent news  All the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Done! Thanks


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

I would like to share my experience.
I received a call from Australian High Commission on 16th september. The lady on the phone asked me just my name, DOB and my employer name. I responded to it. Then she said that they have sent an email to my employer HR department and the HR reverted to them that they cannot share the details of the active employees to anyone outside without their consent. I asked her if she want some information then ask me but she responded that She wants my company HR to respond.
I was on leave that day, so called the concerned HR personnel over her mobile, but she doesn't responded well. So two days including the weekend went by.
On 20th september , I again get call from the AHU and the same lady asked me if I contacted the HR. I told them that my HR is not reachable and unwilling to co operate. She then told me that this is already very late and please try to contact any other person in the department, I said Ok and then cut the call.
I immediately contacted the HR manager of the concerned department, who told me to mail them my query. The team responded my query that they would not be able to disclose any active employees information with anyone outside.
Today, I had a call with the person who responded to the AHU, she said that, she is not able to find any such mail as they receive hundreds of mail on a daily basis. Then she asked me to tell them the email Id of the sender from AHU, so they could search their mailbox. But I didn't have their email ID. So I told them to get back when I have AHC mail Id.

Then I tried contacting the AHU over their customer care number but the person just after listing that I applied for GSM skilled visa, directed my call to mumbai in the Visa and Citizenship Enquiries. They were also unable to help me.
Since then I didn't receive any call from AHU. Is everything fine? What to do now?I am really worried?
Please help guys...Did anyone have any email ID of AHU from which they send the email to HR.

Thanks a lot..


----------



## whynotaustralia (Jul 6, 2016)

*What about people submitting RPL*

Hi,

Just wanted to check your experiences. I see AHC calling HR for confirmation and contacting line manager for job duties. In my case, I had submitted RPL along with statutory declaration from peers, along with their employment proofs. 

I have purposely not given the line managers name as we didn't see eye to eye. I have not given her name or contact number anywhere in my submission. As I understand, it is acceptable to provide details of peers as a point of reference. 

Needed to know whether AHC can still be adamant and would want a contact / confirmation with the line manager ? 

If over the call they ask for the contact details of the line manager, can we simply deny and request them to reach out to references provided by us? That is, when we have already submitted, appointment letters, promotion letter, salary slips, form 16, bank statements, id card, visiting cards etc from an employment confirmation perspective ?


Personally, I feel such checks should be conducted during the ACS stage and not after when you have already paid a hefty sum for immigration and now are in no position to recover the money on account of disputes.

Appreciate inputs here !

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

whynotaustralia said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to check your experiences. I see AHC calling HR for confirmation and contacting line manager for job duties. In my case, I had submitted RPL along with statutory declaration from peers, along with their employment proofs.
> 
> ...



if AHC/DIBP is satisfied they wont call anyone, but if they think documents need to be verified then they will like to speak with person who signed the letter/SD or atleast check the authenticity of document, whether the person is authorised to issue such letter etc etc


----------



## whynotaustralia (Jul 6, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> if AHC/DIBP is satisfied they wont call anyone, but if they think documents need to be verified then they will like to speak with person who signed the letter/SD or atleast check the authenticity of document, whether the person is authorised to issue such letter etc etc


Which is absolutely fine. They can and should reach out to people who have signed off the declaration or HR (on employment status, designation, salary etc) since they have given the employment certificate. However, if they want to get in touch with the direct supervisor or line manager (for confirmation on Job duties etc) , they can be refused / redirected by us ? (is what i intend to know)

Thanks Sultan for your quick response !


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

whynotaustralia said:


> Which is absolutely fine. They can and should reach out to people who have signed off the declaration or HR (on employment status, designation, salary etc) since they have given the employment certificate. However, if they want to get in touch with the direct supervisor or line manager (for confirmation on Job duties etc) , they can be refused / redirected by us ? (is what i intend to know)
> 
> Thanks Sultan for your quick response !


refusing/redirection - i am unsure about it

but i checked 189 visa document checklist and found below mentioned

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

Employment references must meet the following requirements

be written on the official letterhead of the company or government department providing the reference
the letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any telephone, fax numbers, e-mail and website addresses
the name and position of the person authorised to sign the employment reference should be typed or stamped below that person’s signature
*the contact telephone number of the person writing the reference should be included in the letter*
the letter should indicate the exact period of employment (including whether permanent or temporary, full or part-time), position(s) held, the duties undertaken and the salary earned - positions should not be described by generic titles (eg. research officer, public servant) but according to the nature of the duties undertaken (eg. research chemist, accounts clerk), and
a payslip from your current employment should also be included – this is especially important from applicants working in government departments.


----------



## whynotaustralia (Jul 6, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> refusing/redirection - i am unsure about it
> 
> but i checked 189 visa document checklist and found below mentioned
> 
> ...



I so wish that there was a MARA lawyer here to explain what should work and our rights as well !  

In the below URL, ACS clearly explains that a reference from a colleague in form of a SD is perfectly acceptable....and if that be the case, there should not be any need for referencing supervisors / other people. They should call the colleague.

Typically, in my case, I work for a multinational bank, and I have submitted, my appointment letter, promotion letter, salary slips for last 5 years, form 16, bank statements ..whatever ! Even the HR letter, which is confirming my employment, the detailed pointed by you are pretty much there. It has been digitally signed as well.

So can they still (after taking truckload of money from us) be adamant about other interaction, *I.E.* despite as many proofs of employment....

in a nutshell, is their a line which they are not expected to cross at this stage?

https://more.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0017/12635/7-Employment-FAQs.pdf

Many Thanks !


----------



## Rajaastha (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi all,

Today I got a call from AHC.

Asked about DOB,depend details.

Then he start asking about jobs and responsibility and answerd and the call lasts for 15 minutes, then he asked to whom I'm directly reporting and senior manager name ,I told there names.

Immediately after half an hour he call my senior manager and asked the same things about jobs and responsibility ,he answerd 50% and after that he asked why you are asking this (what type of visa I applied etc).but the AHC representative didn't mention any thing about the visa details after that my manager also stop answering.

You views experts.....keeda ,sultan pls help..


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

whynotaustralia said:


> I so wish that there was a MARA lawyer here to explain what should work and our rights as well !
> 
> In the below URL, ACS clearly explains that a reference from a colleague in form of a SD is perfectly acceptable....and if that be the case, there should not be any need for referencing supervisors / other people. They should call the colleague.
> 
> ...


 i understand the sentiments behind your words but yeah what you said is right that a MARA agent should be here

and MARA agent will also tell the same

if DIBP puts up your case for verification then be prepared for the rollercoaster ride, if not then you will sail through easily


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Rajaastha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today I got a call from AHC.
> 
> ...


the 50% reply by your senior seems good enough and the story thereafter also suits the situation


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

whynotaustralia said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to check your experiences. I see AHC calling HR for confirmation and contacting line manager for job duties. In my case, I had submitted RPL along with statutory declaration from peers, along with their employment proofs.
> 
> ...




I agree with u.
the vetting / background check process for assessing bodies and dibp should be centralized or at least standardized.

lets say if ACS has done its background check and given positive assessment. Dibp should leverage on the assessment done by ACS, im speaking with an experience on audit whereby in this process , it should be reasonable assurance, absolute assurance is close to impossible given the fact that each countries have regulations of data protection / data privacy. HR is not obligated to disclose employee details ess there is a court order.
AHC , dibp or any assessing body should use letters with
company letter head or income tax records as proof of employment claimed by the applicant.


----------



## whynotaustralia (Jul 6, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> I agree with u.
> the vetting / background check process for assessing bodies and dibp should be centralized or at least standardized.
> 
> lets say if ACS has done its background check and given positive assessment. Dibp should leverage on the assessment done by ACS, im speaking with an experience on audit whereby in this process , it should be reasonable assurance, absolute assurance is close to impossible given the fact that each countries have regulations of data protection / data privacy. HR is not obligated to disclose employee details ess there is a court order.
> ...


Bang On ! 

*MARA lawyers should have teeth* to protect their clients from such unwarranted demands and whims of COs ..
....Let's hope , wish and pray, that it works for us . . .


----------

